# Polymer Coating



## PunkPrintz (Feb 6, 2011)

I am new to sublimation. For the past few days, I have been looking for some type of liquid polymer for sublimation, but have been unsucessful. Can anyone let me know where to look. For me to order mugs or tiles, shipping will cost my a fortune. Lowes and the Dollar Store would be so much cheaper for my small business.


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

The general consensus is that poly coatings that are "home" applied don't work. You would more than likely get more unusable product than you would usable. Polycoated products are not unreasonably priced in my opinion. You can find the bottled polycoating stuff on Ebay though if your bent on trying it.


----------



## Flint54 (Oct 16, 2008)

There are going to be costs involved no matter what you want. In the long run go with the items made for sublimation! If you need to keep costs down only get what you need when you need it. With shipping included your cost per mug whould not be much over $2.50 each and a case is 36 each. With your sub printing included you should be getting @ 10.00+ per mug in individual sales and prices for sets is up to you. I don't discount on less than 6. If the customer orders 6 then the price is dependent upon if the image is the same on all or different on all. I do not charge a setup fee but price according to the job.

On a custom order 50% non-refundable deposit is required, this will cover my costs including shipping and printing. Don't carry a large stock of items at any time. Have some but not more than you can do in 2 days is my general standard. Remember, $$$ in stock is a liability and ties up your working capital. It also takes up room that can be used for better purposes.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

If you want professional looking, retail quality product that people will return for - go with commercialy coated blanks. If you will start doing it yourself, it will be next to impossible to achieve consistant results and you will probably lose quite a bit of time and money on rejects.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I certainly agree with the posts. I have done sublimation for over 10 years have about every DIY coating. Some spray on, some brush on and some roll on...and I have never ever had a finished product that was commercially viable. The only money made was the vendors of sub standard material with above average claims...that never worked for me


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

PunkPrintz said:


> I am new to sublimation. For the past few days, I have been looking for some type of liquid polymer for sublimation, but have been unsucessful. Can anyone let me know where to look. For me to order mugs or tiles, shipping will cost my a fortune. Lowes and the Dollar Store would be so much cheaper for my small business.


Penny wise and Pound foolish.

Only use this stuff if you have something unique that you cannot get coated. If the "unique" item has the capabilty to have high volume sales then consider places like Laser Repro that offer coating services. You could use OEM laser transfer toner with Hardgood transfer papers for such things, but the results are not as good as, as reliable, or as durable as sublimation.

Otherwise ... fugitaboutit


----------

